# Dewalt dw610 need a plunge base



## RZJim (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I'm new to forum, have a few routers the newest being a Dewalt DW610 with a fixed base. My other routers are all fixed base and dedicated to certain setups such as: router table, biscuit joints, letter/sign making. I'd like to purchase a dewalt plunge base but cannot find any info on a plunge base for the DW610. Dewalt has a plunge base for the DW612. Does anyone know if the 610 motor will fit in the 612 plunge base? Thanks in advance. 

Jim


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Motors are the same diameter but components of the 610 may prohibit its entry into the 6182 casting. To be sure the rack has to come off.
PC 6931 casting will accommodate the 610 motor as is!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Jim.


----------

